# PSE Chaos FC tuning help



## loraxio (Nov 29, 2010)

Alright, so I figured out the DL situation....regardless of the lack of info in the guide. What I need to know is how to check if it is on the Grow With You Setting. The cam pictured in the guide must be the 2010...we have a 2011.


----------



## loraxio (Nov 29, 2010)

False alarm...put on my glasses and was able to figure it out. Man I hate wearing those things.


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

I am with ya. Sucks to get old.


----------



## wierdobow (Mar 13, 2009)

loraxio said:


> I was hoping to be able adjust the DL and DW on my sons new Chaos...but I am finding that the PSE users guide isn't very helpful. The pictures show different cams than are on the Chaos, so it's almost impossible to get it dialed in.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I need to get it to 23" DL and 35# DW.



can you post a few pics of the cams on this bow, is it the FC cam? I'm interested in the FC cam adjustability.

much appreciated


----------



## loraxio (Nov 29, 2010)

wierdobow said:


> can you post a few pics of the cams on this bow, is it the FC cam? I'm interested in the FC cam adjustability.
> 
> much appreciated


Sorry brother, had lost touch with this thread. Here are some pics. You would set it on the E setting to get a 23" DL (both the inner cam and the draw stop...see pics; my boy's is set to the F setting on both). The DW is easily set. Limbs are sold in 10# increments, just make sure you get the right set. Limbs can be dialed down quite a bit on these bows.









shows f setting on inner cam (done with an allen wrench only...easy)









Shows F setting on the other side of the cam for the draw stop

Only thing I haven't been able to figure out is whether or not the string is on the grow with you setting that lowers draw weight as you lower draw length and vice versa.


----------



## wierdobow (Mar 13, 2009)

Your right doesn't look anything like the cams in the book, and I thought i was lost before......

how does your son like the bow?


----------



## wierdobow (Mar 13, 2009)

Are there two cams on that bow??? Looks like the cam on the chaos one.


----------



## loraxio (Nov 29, 2010)

wierdobow said:


> Are there two cams on that bow??? Looks like the cam on the chaos one.


It's the One. No big deal for him. 

He loves the bow...he loves having a bow that looksand feels like mine. Thing is a real shooter!


----------

